# 101 ways to get off a game show



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thurs, June 23, 2011

Hi guys:

By chance I viewed the " 101 ways to get off a game show " on television last night. 

I can't stand reality shows, but this one was great.

If I was a contestant, I would have wanted to ride the Stearman wing and take the ejector rocket seat ride for fun. Those two rides don't look that they could be taken by a typical contestant of the general public. Those rides definitely look like stunt man rides. What about liabiity insurance? We did not get to view the parachute descent of the ejector rocket seat ride.

Totally not train related but definitely fun to watch television. 

Sure beats the Bachelorette! How can anyone watch that? Forced viewing is definitely a form of torture contrary to the Geneva Convention!

Opinions of " 101 ways to get off a game show " rides and the show's liability insurance requirements?


Norman


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Norman thats is a fun show, the show I'm truely surprised hasnt killed someone yet is "Wipeout" which is an American version of a Japanese gameshow called Takashi's Castle which kinda set the template for dozens of similar crazy course shows in Japan. Now I find Wipeout absolutely hilarious but boy! $50K isnt enough for me to run that gauntlet! 

PS Re watching the Blotchlorette... an old friend of mine said it best, I'd rather have my head set on fire, and have that fire put out with a sledgehammer. 

BTW if you want to watch a reality show that will trip you out completely, try History Channels Ice Road Truckers spinoff, "IRT Deadliest Roads" series, where they take some of the Alaska truckers and plop them down in India to run construction materials to dam site deep in the Himilayan mountains. these are the scariest roads I've ever seen, but whats realy a trip is that one trucker gives up and leaves not from the stress of driving a 20 ton truck on a 10 foot wide scratch of dirt road carved into a cliff face a 1000 feet above a river, but from the stress of trying to drive and survive the absolutely insane traffic on the highways outside the cities. I watched on DVD so if anyone is interested they'll have to netflix it.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't watch tv, but I looked up wipeout, jeez lol


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Can we sign up all members of congress for this??


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me like there are 101 different shows that all represent 101 reasons to go play trains instead of watch TV!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Just one more reason not to own a TV! People waste a lot of time watching TV in America, hum I wonder why we are so fat? LOL 
Craig


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

The so-called "reality" programming is one of the main reasons I never bothered to go with even a basic cable connection for my TV. I have cable for the computer, but save about $50 a month by passing on the mindless televised garbage. 

And I have to ask: What in the world is a truckers "reality" show doing on a so-called "history" channel? Ridiculous!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Allan W. Miller on 24 Jun 2011 03:41 AM 
The so-called "reality" programming is one of the main reasons I never bothered to go with even a basic cable connection for my TV. I have cable for the computer, but save about $50 a month by passing on the mindless televised garbage. 

And I have to ask: What in the world is a truckers "reality" show doing on a so-called "history" channel? Ridiculous! 

The original "Ice Road Truckers" had _SOME _ historical significance (though not necessarily what most people think of as "History", i.e.: from a long time ago), but because history (even recent history) is finite, and the show was quite popular they felt a need to somehow continue it, thus the present "reality" version.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Most "reality" shows are really just very loosely scripted shows using a veal of documentarism, but "Deadliest Roads" is filmed under real conditions as you absoluty cannot control 100,000 raving mad drivers who are the absolute most dnagerous drivers on earth, the show has already shown several real fatal accident that they came upon as they were filming. plus the roads are sketchy as ****, if anything it shows just how scary driving and wiorking conditions are in many places around the world they we just cannot fathom having never experienced something like it. 

Found the promo for it, looks like some of it in on Youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_VmS4jVKDU


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

The only 'reality' TV show I watch at all is 'Wiipeout'...and then mostly for the funky gadgets, which brings back memories of the days I played D&D 25 years ago. 

As a contestant...I'd probably end up in the hospital.


----------



## oldetownehall (Jun 26, 2011)

I caught the end of the show last night where the last question was which site got the most visits. Amazon.com facebook.com google.com and yahoo.com. I was surprised the answer wasnt a search engine as in google or yahoo cause I thought you needed to go through those sites to even get to the others.


----------

